# Curious of Preferences of Working Breeds



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Curious to what everybodys preference is in working breeds wheter it be just one or more. Why you chose that breed for the specific job you do or the sport you compete and train in.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I owned many GSD's and Rott's in my lifetime. In general terms, with my limited but a lifetimes worth of dog's, they seem like much easier dogs to own. 

That said I have 2 Dutchies now. They are total pains in the ass. I don't understand the posts I read stating they will just hangout around the fireplace. My 2 will not. I'm no pushover either. They are constantly ready for action no matter how much excercise I give them. They are young dogs so maybe when they hit middle age I will get a bit more peace.

Thank god I'm retired so I can spend the amount of time and attention that they seem to need and require. I'm not a throw them in the kennel person because I fortunately can devote time to them.

Now that I have walked on the wild side I'm spoiled and will never go back. :lol:

I don't compete because there is nothing around here, but I train everyday, multiple times.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I owned many GSD's and Rott's in my lifetime. In general terms, with my limited but a lifetimes worth of dog's, they seem like much easier dogs to own.
> 
> That said I have 2 Dutchies now. They are total pains in the ass. I don't understand the posts I read stating they will just hangout around the fireplace. My 2 will not. I'm no pushover either. They are constantly ready for action no matter how much excercise I give them. They are young dogs so maybe when they hit middle age I will get a bit more peace.
> 
> ...


Cool, appreciate a nice normal conversation, i have dutchies, 2 of them are 4 and 5 years old there still fringing nuts, but they do coalm down. Have a 8 year old that is calm sometimes and a 11 month old that is hit and miss and 9 week olds that are super workers and are bonkers for anything, anytime and anyone that approaches them. So kind of a mad house but like you said wouldn't own anything else for my personal life style. We have no official club either but do have a bunch of people from different walks of life and train in a mixture of disciplines.

*** Anybody else or is everyone shy to have a nice normal / peaceful conversation here ***


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Cool, appreciate a nice normal conversation, i have dutchies, 2 of them are 4 and 5 years old there still fringing nuts, but they do coalm down. Have a 8 year old that is calm sometimes and a 11 month old that is hit and miss and 9 week olds that are super workers and are bonkers for anything, anytime and anyone that approaches them. So kind of a mad house but like you said wouldn't own anything else for my personal life style. We have no official club either but do have a bunch of people from different walks of life and train in a mixture of disciplines.
> 
> *** Anybody else or is everyone shy to have a nice normal / peaceful conversation here ***


We get lots of thunder here in the mountains. My male drives me nuts trying to attack "thunder" day and night.. What a dumb ass.

Then he gets the fricken female going!:smile:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Curious to what everybodys preference is in working breeds wheter it be just one or more. Why you chose that breed for the specific job you do or the sport you compete and train in.


 
I think the Malinois has a similar basic temperment to myself. I think I have an easier time relating to them than any other breed I have had. 

I did not really pick Sch. I had a Malinois first, then found the sport.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Curious to what everybodys preference is in working breeds wheter it be just one or more. Why you chose that breed for the specific job you do or the sport you compete and train in.


I'm mostly familiar with Bulldogs. I train with an American Bulldog breeder so I got to know them pretty well. I've also gotten to spend some time around a few Malinois and think one would be fun to own some day. I generally prefer the Bulldog and Terrier breeds (in my limited experience with them) because they seem to have a lot of heart, goofy personalities, and I'd like to do something positive with one since they get headlines for all the wrong reasons. Geographically speaking, I think I'm pretty close to the best American Bulldogs on the planet (although there are some other great ones scattered around that I'm aware of) so there is a bias since I know what they are like. I also think a good Bouvier would be a good fit (goofy with its family but aloof/serious with everybody else), and the socially-neutral Malinois that was wired to be family orientated (or high "pack drive") dog and willing to work together in a partner type of working relationship would be a really cool dog to work with.

I'm not in a sport, but I'd like to try Mondio. It seems like fun and I like the less-rigid nature of the sport as opposed to some of the others. I also think APPDA has some potential.

-Cheers


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the GSD because they are easy as someone already pointed out. Easier family dog, easy to train, easy to work with, impossing to look at and people know what they are. We have alot of Dutchies, Mals and Bulldogs where I train and have fallen for a few bullies but only for a house dog, I wouldn't want to work one. I have oohed and awed a few Dutchie and Mals but would never want to live with one.

I want to say work ethic comes first when I pick out a dog but really I want a dog I like, incase he doesn't work out. I'm more apt to keep the dog or give him to someone who wants a nice pet/family companion. If I started bringing home dogs with less social graces or more energy, I may end up divorced again.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow no one else can give a example or reason for the dogs they live with and work with on a regular. Okay then I thank the people that participated for your time and non-argumentative conversation. Oh well.:-#


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

My preferences are Mals, the fawn colored and the striped, makes no difference. WHY? for all the drive in the world that just won't quit.

I honestly have seen some really nice ACD in my time and were incredible dogs!!!

I enjoyed racing sled dogs a long time ago and to have them around the family and inside the house was like no other dogs I ever had. Really super intelligent family dogs that know when to settle down.

I like all dogs and for the various work venues, I may pick something different every time, but over all.....Mals or Dutchies....aren't they the same thing anyway!! LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> My preferences are Mals, the fawn colored and the striped, makes no difference. WHY? for all the drive in the world that just won't quit.
> 
> I honestly have seen some really nice ACD in my time and were incredible dogs!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jody for your input bro.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont yet have my working pup, but i have spent the last year looking into breeds and meeting alot of them. 

i am not a GSD hater, i love them. My close friends family has had working GSDs for ever. i simply base my comparisons on the working GSDs i have known for a while. 

from all if have read, heard and all the dogs i met i prefer the mals/dutchies. that's what i will be getting. all other things being equal i would prefer a dutchie for the brindle as its more attractive to me, but i will make my decision based on the breeders reccomendation of the best temperament/ drive set that is most suitbale for me. the color is a secondary consideration with health, temperament and drives being my primary considerations. 

i love that the mals/dutchies i have met never quit. they're persistent and driven, as well as a bit neurotic and obsessive, just like me.

i also love the smaller size than a big GSD and faster movement. i dabble in agility now with my BC mix and will be cross training the pup in agility so the agility and speed of a mal/dutchie will help me crush the competition at the trials.

all the mals and dutchies i have met recently, since begin to visit working dog events/clubs, have been a bit more energetic and hyer than the GSDs and i like this. i want a dog whose ready to go all the time. 

it is a side benfit that the Mals/dutchies are not on this stupid BS list of breeds HOI, rental properties, and HOA like to **** with.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've worked 2 GSD's and trained a majority of GSD's , then Mals , a few Dutchies and French Burgerions(sp?) . 

For training a class of new PSD handlers I would prefer they have GSD's and Mals . Maybe it's just that since I've worked more with them that I'm more successful training them then other dogs , I don't know . They also are easier for new handlers . Mainly the GSD in that area . 

But with that said my favorite is the Dutchie . If I ever get another shot at a K9 Partner I'd love working one of those . The few I've trained were strong dogs that needed a strong handler . I like challenges .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Two of many dogs I've owned were GSD cross and they were tops. I always said I wanted a purebred and wasn't dissapointed.
For working terriers it's hard to beat a good JRT for a baying dog. A Jagd terrier for it's nose and Border or Patterdale terrier for serious "control" work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Two of many dogs I've owned were GSD cross and they were tops. I always said I wanted a purebred and wasn't dissapointed.
> For working terriers it's hard to beat a good JRT for a baying dog. A Jagd terrier for it's nose and Border or Patterdale terrier for serious "control" work.


 
oohh, Patterdales are NICE!!! Crazy SOB's!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I am new to this but I am currently working one American Bulldog (6 month old male) and one Pit Bull mix (3 year old male). I love my bulldogs! I enjoy their goofy personalities and their physical type as much as the next guy. But I also really like the way my Pit mix has been willing to try every single thing that I have asked him to so far. I have a feeling that I will always own and work Bulldogs.

On the other hand, I appreciate the Mals and the GSDs and would one day like to work with a pointy-eared herder of my own.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a good thread, people conversating not arguing. Nice I like it.\\/


----------



## Lukasz J. Trzebinski (Jul 21, 2009)

GSD (first choice, good all around dog, not the best at anything, but decent at everything), Mali (great working dog), Duchie (would love to own one in future, actually once I decide to drop GSD's I will most likely own Duchies only).


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Bulldogs and Mali.
If I wuld give upp bulldogs ther wuld be malis for me.
Maby I will take one to do sportwork a bitt easyer for me to. Just to ler the sports more. I love thos fury litle basterds


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Rottweilers here. I had Shepherds in my younger years. I've always enjoyed the larger breeds of dogs more than the smaller. After I got married, the wife was allergic to the longer hair, but we did some testing and it seemed rottie hair didn't bother her very much. She was also allergic to cats but had a cat for 18 years so go figure. I did a lot of research on rotts. The wife and I ended up getting divorced before getting the dog, but by then I liked what I read about rotts, so bought one after the divorce. I had always been interested in the sport of SchH when I was young, but didn't pursue it until I had a rott. My dogs are always house dogs 24/7 and I like the fact that (when they are adults) that they can relax and be calm inside most of the time. I train in SchH now and show in Sieger style shows.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> Rottweilers here. I had Shepherds in my younger years. I've always enjoyed the larger breeds of dogs more than the smaller. After I got married, the wife was allergic to the longer hair, but we did some testing and it seemed rottie hair didn't bother her very much. She was also allergic to cats but had a cat for 18 years so go figure. I did a lot of research on rotts. The wife and I ended up getting divorced before getting the dog, but by then I liked what I read about rotts, so bought one after the divorce. I had always been interested in the sport of SchH when I was young, but didn't pursue it until I had a rott. My dogs are always house dogs 24/7 and I like the fact that (when they are adults) that they can relax and be calm inside most of the time. I train in SchH now and show in Sieger style shows.


 I agree 100% of owning a working dog myself. If you cant ever have the dog in the house whats the point of owning one as a personal owner and not a government employee, I know some of those guys dont have a choice in the matter for one reason or another.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I've always been a GSD guy, but now that I also have a dutch mali, I think I may have to switch breeds. I would definately get another shepherd if I could find one with the intensity, agrression and the socialability of my mali. I love that dog.


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

The Mal. I had always wanted a GSD but when I saw a Mal. the first time at a French Ring Demo. I was hooked. I'm a newbie to the breed and the sporting world for that matter so I may be a little more impressed at things than others. I currently own an 11month old female Mal. I love the tenacity , speed and agility . Also her intelligence ,how quickly she learns and catches on to what Im trying to teach her .


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Mals all the way, for me. Although, I don't like the nerve and sensitivity that many of them come with! I was lucky enough to get two solid, confident, stable ones. Wouldn't have them any other way. I love the intense drive and fast reactions, and the willingnes to do anything anytime with me, but I wish for a little more brains sometimes. 

I loved the intelligence, problem solving, and work ethic of my good GSD, but was incredibly frustrated by how much digging it took to get good drive/aggression from him, compared to the mals. Still have my other GSD, but he's just a pain in the ass pet who hates everyone outside his family group. Hard, antisocial dog. Can't work because of bad hips.

I don't like bully breeds overall, the ones I have seen were sensitive, had many health problems, not enough agility, stupidly dog aggressive, ugly faces (sorry guys). I like the small wirey gamey APBT's, and could have one as a fun pet, but in my area people mostly have the big blue hippos. 

I am interested in xMals/xDutchies and there will be one in my future. Not sure when.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

There's been something about Malinois that has appealed to me since I first saw them on television doing (probably) Ring. Took me almost twenty years to get one, but I'm still smitten.

Ronan is my first and only Mal, so far, so no idea how representative of the breed he is, but I adore him. Yeah, he can be a spun up, bug-eyed, brainless weenie at training, but he is also a sweet, easy going, quiet, affectionate dog at home, or a goofy, clown dog at times. I love his enthusiasm and intensity. Whatever I have asked him to do - schutzhund, clicker agility, ckc obedience, he tries, and does it full on. He makes 'normal' dogs look boring.

Always wanted a brindle dog. So round two for a working dog is a Dutch Shepherd. Have a 7 month old knpv DS pup. Hoping she will be as much fun as my Mal.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

GSD's for myself, but I would say that I really like the dutchie's also. 

What I enjoy training for and participating in it's hard to beat the Mali's, Dutchie's and GSD's. Actually though I have come to like a few of the bully breeds. I enjoy seeing anyone get out and actually work their dog don't matter what breed it is.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My first Schutzhund dog was a Rottweiler made ScH III and struggle all the way.
Wile battling the Rottweiler I was watching the German Shepherds couldn't believe the ease and love of the work they have.
Amazing dog to train for Schutzhund and amazing companion. I'll never be with out my Shepherds I've made sure there ashes will be going down the hole with me.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 3 german shepherds in my house. The olderst being 9 1/2 , my usar dog soon to retire. Next I have a czech bitch age 4 who is just starting to settle.I just got a 5 months old Eric von Berger Hochenberg (sp) male to replace my retiring usar dog. Have ONLY had shepherds for work and will probably try a mal some day, IF my old body can continue doing USAR.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tom Cawood said:


> GSD's for myself, but I would say that I really like the dutchie's also.
> 
> What I enjoy training for and participating in it's hard to beat the Mali's, Dutchie's and GSD's. Actually though I have come to like a few of the bully breeds. I enjoy seeing anyone get out and actually work their dog don't matter what breed it is.


Tom hows Ghirra girl doing, heard she had another litter? How did the first litter turn out, she was a strong female & a excellent dog ( hard but family oriented ).


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

American Bulldogs training in Schutzhund............ Found the breed first then the sport. Love the breed......looks, personality, drive etc............. love working in the sport because everyone says "you cant", yet I have and I will :-D. 

t


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Really have no preference what ever will work, breed doesn't matter as long as I can have fun and enjoy training dogs. Currently have two older American bulldogs and a GSD. Love them to death.. I have seen some nice dogs, Mals, GSD, dutchies, some Rottie that were coo as well as some Dobies all I would be proud to own. Recently been having a soft spot for some of the giant schnauzer I got to work.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I started with a POS(APBT/AST). I had her then got into sport work. I liked her because she was an even keel, easy in the house and great on the field. When I had to retire her due to tempermant and health issues, I decided when it was time to get a new working dog to get a GSD as I wanted a dog to compete with and really excel on the field. I've always loved the GSD breed and knew a great breeder that gave me a screaming deal on him. 

I'll always have GSDs from now on. They were my first breed and they'll be my last. I like the intesity, drives and loyalty, I get from mine and not to mention that he is veratile. 

That said, I'd get a Malinois to compete with later in my life after I have more experience.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

GSD only, working bloodlines. I like a jack of all trades, not best any any one thing, but great at everything.

I would (99% probably) never own a Malinois, to generalize, my personality and their personality does not really mesh. I like them alright and respect them for what they bring to the working dogs table, but just not for me.

Also, I MIGHT at some point in future own a Dutch Shepherd, although if I had to choose between a Dutch shep and GSD, all else being equal, I'd always choose a GSD first. 

They fit me like a glove, looks, personality (again, in general, of course every dog is different), intelligence, build, everything screams to me -I am your guy.

So, in summary, for me, once a working bloodlines GSD, always a GSD.

I have been fantasizing of getting a puppy out of a FR3 GSD dog Ulko Guerrieres Crepuscule, currently the best French Ring GSD dog in the world, even offered the owner to buy Ulko himself after he retires from competing, but was (politely as only French people can be diplomatic about something) down.

I figured he hasn't got much more time left competing, he is 7 years old now and I sure hope he kicks ass in French Ring a few more years.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I have ownly worked two breeds myself, AB and Airedale. So far I see similarities in their personality, they are both goofy and affectionate, bouncy obnoxious pranksters with more energy than a lightning bolt. Differences, my bulldog has been easier to focus and he matured a bit more quickly. 

The Airedale is maturing more slowly than any pup I've raised but I'm going to take my time and let him mature and just keep working him. He is very intelligent, just so keyed in on any sort of movement he gets distracted very easily. Scatterbrained troublemaker, cannot and will not sit still of his own accord, constantly moving, going, sniffing, chewing, chasing, jumping. Hoping he can be another Mondio dog, time will tell.

The AB is a fantastic dog. I can be hard on my dogs and he is very resilient in training. Enthusiastic, extremely agile, fast, a nice leggy athletic bulldog that loves to bite. The only downfall is that being a bulldog, even though he is a performance bred dog he has a shorter muzzle than herders and I've worked a lot with him getting him to really open his mouth as wide as possible for the bite because his mouth is very wide, but shallow (about 4" from stop to the tip of the nose) but he is doing well. Social and while he does have a tremendous amount of energy he will settle after a while and is tolerable in the house.

I like malis, dutchies, and gsds I just have never owned one/raised one to work. I would like to have one of each some day in the future just to gain the experience of owning and working them. I would also like to own a Dobe some day as well, if they have not gone back downhill by then. I have worked with a lot of different dogs but not working/sport dogs and while I love the breeds I have(AB and Airedale) I would like the first hand experience of owning and working other working breeds. I would like to experience the pros and cons of each and more clearly determine what I like best in a working dog. 

Thankfully I am young or I'd never accomplish any of it LOL I've got my hands full with two and it will stay at 2 for a while.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a GSD man. Unfortunately I am also a dinosaur. The dogs I love are the old working bloodlines many who can be traced to before the SV working versus sports split in the 80s. Some go on to herding lines and they were tough dogs they were. Later on when the wall came down we got more variety coming through DDR and Czech police lines. These are my favourite.

The modern working lines west german are too sporty for me (sorry for the fans out there) - where are the off switch on these darn things. A lot are toy and prey crazy and with good aggression, fight, good grips but one thing they lack for me is the natural desire to protect the handler. 

I am a fan of the old type because they had natural suspicion and protectiveness which I believe is genetic and inherited. Not as easy to train as modern dogs. They were also ideal for long boring security and bodyguard detail where 95% of the time it was sheer boredom but 5% it was pure mayhem. They could go from zero to full throttle in a blink and then back to nothing again. Also they seems a bit more substantial compared to the light and fast dogs we have, of course there were variations back then too. The kind of dog that maybe was never very keen to search a whole warehouse for a bad guy or a bag of dope but in a back alley when you are on the floor with two guys kicking your teeth in (you should se me without dentures!), you could rely 100% on the dog to cover your ass. I hope some of you oldies remember the type of dog I am refering to


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> American Bulldogs training in Schutzhund............ Found the breed first then the sport. Love the breed......looks, personality, drive etc............. love working in the sport because everyone says "you cant", yet I have and I will :-D.
> 
> t


You GO! \\/\\/You have a lot to be proud of!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Preference would be the dog that can do the job. I like the GSD best, but I like the Mals.

If we are going to fantasy picks, then I would love to go back in time and snatch a couple of my old Rotts up as pups, and bring them back. I loved who those dogs were. It would be a lot of fun, as I see what people look at that they call Rottweiler today, and no, that is just something shaped like a Rott. : )


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

For me it's Malinois. I started with Dobes, also had a Boxer and some APBT/AST and thought I NEVER wanted a dog with more hair then that. I also tried some other breeds who I did enjoy, like the Giant Schnauzer, Beauceron, and Rott (never had a GSD, never want one). But the more Mali's I was around, the more I liked them, and finally bit the bullet and got one. I love the breed, and will probably always have a few around. Although French Ring is my main focus, I got Malinois because I liked the breed, not just for Ring, and if I were to quit Ring tomorrow, I'd still have Malinois. I've had and will continue to have other breeds around, I'd like another JRT at some point, and one of these days I do want to get another Pit or Dobe, or both.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Dobermanns*

My first choice is Dobermanns, because of the bond they (the good ones at least) have with their owners. I've gone BH to SchH III with mother and son and now have a 19th month old
I hope to do a BH/SchH I in the Spring.
I also have a 4 yr old Dutch Shepherd with a BH who I hope to get a SchH I in the Spring..... IF I can pass tracking 
Finally, working/imprinting the wife's 4 month old GSD puppy
who is starting to change my opinion of Swamp Collies VBG
I do mainly Schutzhund, but I did get a Mondio Ring Brevet
on Dubheasa and since there is a Mondio Ring training group
that meets during the week, 10 minutes from my house I've
started meeting with them a couple of times


Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) CGC


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

I have 3 Giant Schnauzers,_The breed's strength, intellegence, loyalty, enthusiasm and desire to have something to do was just what I was looking for a dog with plenty of personaltiy. Bought my first one in 1992_
_I have a T shirt that I designed it reads "Ein vielseitiger Hund" it truly fits the discription of the Giant Schnauzer._
_They are all my companions first and foremost ...Live in my house, sleep on my bed _
_Ax is 13 yrs old SchH3 IPO3 FH2_
_Enya 6 yrs old SchH3 IPO3 FH_
_Quenlan 3 yrs old BH AD ( working toward his SchH1)_
_I find my breed easy to train, fun and full of humor. They keep me hopping LOL_


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

There are many breeds that I like for one specific purpose. But for an all around purpose love the dutchies. They are all around hard workers. ALthough they are harder to maintain because of exercise and stimulation requirements I believe that the benefits completely outweigh the pain in the ass moments. Mine luckily all have an off switch although it takes them some time to figure out and lots of exercise to keep the off button working. They come in different coat varieties, making it great for any climate, which can make it a sled dog, etc. I prefer the short coat variety and never even seen any of the other coat varieties although I see differences in coats from dog to dog, length shedding etc. They are easy to maintain health and grooming wise. Great with kids and family. Great deterants. Great in just about any protection venue. Strong and athletic with agility like no other. Love the brindle and the varieties they come in. Excell in anything you want to do with them because they have a work ethic above the rest. IMO. Other breeds that I am also very partial to are (good) dobermans; very elegant looking with a look that only demands respect. Rottweilers (again the well bred) only because I grew up with them and remember how dedicated and gentle they were with family. Am. bulldogs because of the goofy personality, strength and build. I have also contemplated bull terriers and beaucerons on more than one occasion.


----------



## Celia Owen (Dec 9, 2009)

currently looking for a WELL BRED apbt to get into SAR with.

love pits and think they are well suited to SAR work being as the well bred ones are very people friendly, are healthy, have a lot of stamina and like to please.

also want to do weight pull competition...for fun..so pits are it for me.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

For me its the GSD and I'm more partial to the females. I like the way they work and their loyaty to the job. After I finish with the SAR thing here in the next couple of years. I would like to work with the Black Russian Terriers though.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> For me it's Malinois. I started with Dobes, also had a Boxer and some APBT/AST and thought I NEVER wanted a dog with more hair then that. I also tried some other breeds who I did enjoy, like the Giant Schnauzer, Beauceron, and Rott (never had a GSD, never want one). But the more Mali's I was around, the more I liked them, and finally bit the bullet and got one. I love the breed, and will probably always have a few around. Although French Ring is my main focus, I got Malinois because I liked the breed, not just for Ring, and if I were to quit Ring tomorrow, I'd still have Malinois. I've had and will continue to have other breeds around, I'd like another JRT at some point, and one of these days I do want to get another Pit or Dobe, or both.


 
Kadi's my kind of Gal!


----------

